# Windows 8.1 will not refresh/restore or upgrade to Win10



## judgedredd (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi there.

I'm Frank, SC, US.

I really wrecked my HP laptop with Windows 8.1.

There is so many issues that I believe a system reset would be appropriate, I've done it many times on other machines and at least twice on this one. But no matter what I try, SYSTEM REFRESH nor SYSTEM RESET will not run. Various ACCESS DENIED errors, won't uninstall a program from the control panel, if I create a new word doc, I can't save the doc.

I have administrator access, most obvious goof is under THIS PC, LOCAL DISK (C properties shows 0 bytes used, 0 bytes free. 

Please get back to me if you have any ideas.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> THIS PC, LOCAL DISK (C properties shows 0 bytes used, 0 bytes free.


 Unless Windows is on a different drive letter, it is virtually impossible for *C:* to have 0 bytes. You can't boot into Window if there are no Windows files. 
Go to Start/Search and type *diskmgmt.msc*, right click the *diskmgmt *results and *Run As Administrator.* In the Elevated *Disk Management *window, please take a screenshot of the lower pane of the Disk Management window and attach it in your next post.


----------



## judgedredd (Jul 4, 2016)

Thank you for your reply.

Naturally, if C: is empty, nothing will run from it; for some reason, the properties of C: incorrectly show 0 bytes.

Unfortunately, I'm having difficulty posting a screen shot. Paint program will not save any file. BTW, NOTEPAD will save a file, but any word program more complicated (WORDPAD, OPEN OFFICE, MS WORD) won't save a file.

I've tried several commands from the Start/Search sidebar, both as an administrator and not as administrator, and I continually get the same type of error. 

WINDOWS CANNOT ACCESS C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DISKMGMT.MSC

or same error with name of program I tried (config, msconfig, cmd, and so on...)

When I click the DIAGNOSE button, I almost immediately get the error of 

AN ERROR OCCURRED WHILE TROUBLESHOOTING
A PROBLEM IS PREVENTING THE TROUBLE SHOOTER FROM STARTING.

(Sorry for the CAPS. Just trying to differentiate screen displays from my typing.) 

Already ran Windows Defender, full scan, no errors found, but I don't know if I trust the results.

Any ideas on accessing the protected area of the hard drive ((RECOVERY (E) to reset my machine to factory? None of the usual ways I get there work. I even tried accessing it from SAFE MODE, same errors. Is it accessible, or even safe to access the recovery drive from the BIOS menu? I haven't tried anything from the BIOS menu yet.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

When Windows installs, it creates a Hidden _System Reserved _partition _without_ a drive letter. If something went haywire on your computer, Windows may have assigned it the *C:* drive letter and then moved the Windows partition to *D: *
You can access Factory Restore in Windows 8 by going to *Settings/Update and Security/Recovery/Advanced Startup*. 
If that doesn't work, on an HP, restart and press the *ESC* key. A startup menu will appear with Recovery as an option. The other option is to press *F9* at bootup for a boot menu.


----------

